# Salt price in Indianapolis



## proscapeslmd (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody know of a local dealer for bulk salt ? I have several big dumps, ( F-700, F-800, F350, ) with tailgate auger/ spreader hookups, as well as v-box spreaders. Just seems like it will take years to empty bags! Thanks a million!


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

none in the indy area...all r up Nort......


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

HUH there is one at emerson and subway road.I know of 3 In indianapolis.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well make that 1 now Akzo Nobel Salt Inc.
317-356-4408.

My buddy always gets it in bulk every year he gets a barn full I will talk to him and see where he gets it.He might get it trucked in for all I know.I just always use bags because I don't use alot. 

Kip you might PM vance at rask I know the get bulk because they drop it at there locations alot he could probally turn you on to it.

Also I know Lesco is blowing out there last years rock salt 50lb bags for like 2.80 a bag

Just trying to help

RCGM
Brad


----------



## gatorman777 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rcgm said:


> Also I know Lesco is blowing out there last years rock salt 50lb bags for like 2.80 a bag
> Brad


Which Lesco is doing that??? That's not a bad price.


----------



## K&L Salting (Dec 2, 2005)

*Salt in Indy*

To my knowledge there is only one bulk supplier of salt in Indy. They sold out of bulk salt during the summer. You may be able to get salt from A Grain of Salt; they did have a terminal in Anderson. The salt suppliers sold more to the state this year. That is why you can't get any from Indy. In September you could still get a contract for salt out of Louisville, and Jeffersonville. You need to have a place that you can store at least 1/2 of what you think you will use. If you don't and we have a winter that we use alot of salt the government will freeze the salt at the terminals and only they can get it. What suprised me is that they let me get mine from Indy and is was $3.00 per ton less then in Lousiville.
I don't why other then I have been buying from they for a number of years. The most that we have ever used was 800 tons.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Like I said earlier ( not to sound cocky ) but you cant get bulk salt in the indy area. Yep, the city and state lock it up every summer ( At a VERY high price & we the tax payers pay for it ) I do use AgrainOf Salt and get a good price per ton from them. I have also used some up in the Chicago land area....Never fails, the city always calls and wants plowing and salting done ( Because Im cheaper than their Truck+Driver+material @ $125.00 PH )

Im not going to give away the secret to our success..but it does pay off being in this business since 1988 & having great relations with local vendors.

TIP: Shop around for pricing & DONT !!! be affriad to "haggle" over pricing !!! If they dont take care of you the customer.....Someone else will.  

Stand your ground. There are not that many contractors buying what YOU need.

As for the person that mentioned RASK.......""crickets chirping"...well enough said::: sorry to see Vance left Midstate,,,,he was a great sales contact there. He is always welcome to come join our group and work 12 solid months a year


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

It was Lesco on the south side of Indy.Yes I mentioned Vance from RASK. Thought he might be able to give you a heads up. But looks like you don't need it.Crickets Chirping?  What ever you menat by that one.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 10, 2006)

*R.A.S.K. is all people here on the street...not crickets*

I appriciate the compliments from my many fans here in the Indianapolis Snow & Ice Industry. I regret that I can no longer handle all of your equipment buying needs at Mid-State. However, I still have the hook-up! Feel free to call me with any of your snow equipment questions or inquiries. I have good relationships with all the local equipment suppliers. I also have a private source for plow/spreader installations and switch outs that will cost you half of what the local dealers are charging. And don't worry about quality, he has been installing 300-400 plows a year for the last 9-10 years.

Now, as far as R.A.S.K. is concerned.....we have been the largest, most respected, and greatest snow & ice removal organization in Indiana for almost 20 years! And to be right up front, we are going to be gaining more and more market share every day, every week, & every year. With Jeff Turner's integrity, leadership and vision...our sales staffs determination and experience.....and my contacts, knowledge, and respect in the industry its gonna get interesting boys! 

So Kip (Indy Property Care? What happened to indysnowplowers.com?) you might as well get on our team before THE BIG R.A.S.K. MACHINE pushes you into one of those big snow mountains we'll be building at Sam's Club, Wal-Mart, Meijer, etc. with one of our several 20' Avalanche Pushers! Just messing with ya Kip (about pushing you into the snow mountain anyway).

But for real guys, we are always looking for good independant contractors. Also, feel free to email me @ [email protected] or call me @ (317)538-0874 anytime with any equipment questions, purchases, or installations and I'll be glad to help where I can. Even you Kip!

LET IT SNOW ALOT & OFTEN ALL WINTER BABY!!!

Vance Cox
Operations/Recruiting Manager
R.A.S.K. & Associates
(317)538-0874


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> Now, as far as R.A.S.K. is concerned.....we have been the largest, most respected, and greatest snow & ice removal organization in Indiana for almost 20 years! And to be right up front, we are going to be gaining more and more market share every day, every week, & every year. With Jeff Turner's integrity, leadership and vision...our sales staffs determination and experience.....and my contacts, knowledge, and respect in the industry its gonna get interesting boys!
> 
> So Kip (Indy Property Care? What happened to indysnowplowers.com?) you might as well get on our team before THE BIG R.A.S.K. MACHINE pushes you into one of those big snow mountains we'll be building at Sam's Club, Wal-Mart, Meijer, etc. with one of our several 20' Avalanche Pushers! Just messing with ya Kip (about pushing you into the snow mountain anyway).
> 
> ...


I agree you guys are the force to be wrecking with this year and always have been in the past.:salute: RASK has always done a great job.

Take Care
RCGM
Brad


----------



## proscapeslmd (Sep 25, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone for the posts ( and battles) as to rsponding to my question. I have contacted RASK and they wont let the cat outta thebag as to where to get bulk Salt. I will drive over to Emerson and subway and see who's there. I may face a dilemma as I am signing over 30 apartment complexes ASAP and I need to know ( at the very least) what will my least and most expensive price per ton be? What is the going rate for applications, per ton? Thanks for all of your help guys; it's much appreciated. And as for VAnce's closing remarks, I agree, LET IT SNOW!!!

Chris Proe
LAwn Brothers' Landscaping Services


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Indysnowplowers ???? Humm Ask Steve...hoosier lawn care ???? maybe

We do Indysnowplows.com

As for the Sams....Waly - Mart....Meijers NO WAY !!!! Slow Pay////NO pay PITA people are always coming up with excuses to delay paying the bill ( settled the last one in court May 06' & yep, we won ) I hope your not getting these accounts thru AGM... they are a big $#@^$#@^#$^%$#&$^&%^$%^*$*%^ bunch of *&^&*^)&*^)&*^&)*^ 

I will take 300 of my local commercial lots before I would ever consider dealing with another out-of-state developer..Lowes / Menards etc. 

Good luck..and yes.....let it snow....let it snow !!!!!!!!!!!!:bluebounc


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

*No thread Highjacking intended....*

Hey Kipcom, is your 06' ram a 1500 or 2500 and do you have any pics of it ? thanks
let it snow xysport


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Kip,

You do 300 lots? I don't think RASk has that many and they are the biggest in Indiana. You must stay very busy. 


RCGM
Brad


----------

